# What's the best way to cut through plaster walls?



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm going to remodel my bathroom...have to cut some plaster to move some electrical lines...anyone have any suggestions as to how to cut plaster walls? The walls are like concrete, but there is no lath...I'm puzzled. Any suggestions?


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Demo blade on a reciprocating saw, as long as you have those lines turned off.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

4-1/2 side grinder w 1 mm mason blade. Hold vac behind to catch dust. Or a Rotozip


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

masonary abrasive wheel in a circular "skill" saw set to the thickness of the plaster and lath strips. This will avoid cutting into the hidden wires behind the wall.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

what thhermit or agmantoo said. the sawzall will work but the vibrations can loosen plaster that you don't want to lose.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

You may find a kind of wall board behind the plaster or you may find an expanded metal lath you missed. I think I'd use a wheel, easier to get a straight line and you can set the depth to minimized damage into the cavity.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The walls are like concrete, but there is no lath...I'm puzzled. Any suggestions?


There has to be *something *there holding the plaster.
I'd go with the Skilsaw and masonry blade


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

In a bathroom the original wall may have been ceramic tile over cement board. When someone decided they didn't want tile, they may have removed the tile and skim coated the wall with plaster. Is there a softer coating on the outside and the cement part is fairly uniform in thickness?

A masonary abrasive blade on a skill saw is messy but easiest. The dust may get into the bearings and screw them up. I use a cheap saw specifically for cutting cement products like stucco.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks all...I have a grinder and a cheap circ. saw...but no masonry blades for either. I'll go to the hardware store to see which blade is cheaper...I appreciate everyone's suggestions and advice.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Thanks all...I have a grinder and a cheap circ. saw...


It's* MUCH* safer to use the saw, and will give you a neater cut


----------



## bikehealer1 (Oct 8, 2009)

You could do what my uncle once did... auto shotgun with 00 buckshot. lol.... but seriously, get a 5/8 holesaw and carefully pull a core sample of the wall in an area away from the wires to see whats there first. gives you an idea of what you are cutting through and points you in the direction of what method to use.


----------



## Tom VH (Oct 15, 2010)

If you do it with a circular saw, can come over and watch through the window as you disappear into a cloud of dust. There where two types of lath: wood lath and then rock lath, rock lath is 16" wide strips of paper faced gypsum, a precursor to sheetrock. Most guys use a reciprocating saw, be sure to angle flat enough not to damage plumbing or electrical; also you can hold a shop vac, as you're cutting to take up most of the dust.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for all your responses folks...I was successful in that I bought blades for both my circ. saw and my grinder. I didn't need to use the grinder blades, the circular saw worked great. Took me all of 15 minutes, but the dust was unreal. Fortunately I did use respiration filter mask, eye protection and ear protectors...


----------

